# Hello from the treestand



## Physics Hunter (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello everybody.

Where to begin...  I am a father with young kids, born again only by the Grace of God, yes I really do have a Physics degree, I work R&D, archer and hunter, I love fast cars and motorcycles...  I used to be an ardent Republican, I continue to be an ardent Conservative.

This ain't my first Forum, but it may be my second.  I note that some of my favorite people are here that I had wondered if I would ever see again.

It will take me a while to spin up.

I will apologize to the Liberals in advance.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 5, 2014)

Well by golly good LAWD PRAISE THE TRINITY you have arrived brother!  I was a might weary by taking on this ere forum all by mah lonesome but now you have arrived on THIS VERY DAY!

WOO DANG HALLELUJAH!!!


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 5, 2014)

Howdy Hunter... If you dropped a deer from your deer stand, and you fell off the deer stand at the same time. Who will hit the ground first??


----------



## tinydancer (Sep 5, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> Where to begin...  I am a father with young kids, born again only by the Grace of God, yes I really do have a Physics degree, I work R&D, archer and hunter, I love fast cars and motorcycles...  I used to be an ardent Republican, I continue to be an ardent Conservative.
> 
> ...



Great to see you. It's been awhile. I love this place. Even on a slow day which are few and far between, this board rocks. Have fun!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 5, 2014)

This un's a good un!  Welcome 'board O Capitan!


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 5, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> This un's a good un!  Welcome 'board O Capitan!



Someone needs to fill NovaSteve's position..


----------



## skye (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't know you but welcome!!


----------



## MXdad (Sep 5, 2014)

Its about tree stand time, less than a month to shake the dust of the stick and string


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello to friends current and past (Great to see you Tiny), new acquaintances, and even the ring dings.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Sep 5, 2014)

WELCOME ABOARD MATEY!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> Where to begin...  I am a father with young kids, born again only by the Grace of God, yes I really do have a Physics degree, I work R&D, archer and hunter, I love fast cars and motorcycles...  I used to be an ardent Republican, I continue to be an ardent Conservative.
> 
> ...



I don't think I'm one of your favorite people, but welcome!


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 5, 2014)

MXdad said:


> Its about tree stand time, less than a month to shake the dust of the stick and string



Yeah, just broke the drop away rest on my new(er) Mathews.  I decided to move to a 5 pin sight and a 'biscuit, still sighting the stupid thing in...


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 5, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 5, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> WELCOME ABOARD MATEY!



LOL!


----------



## Ropey (Sep 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forums, hunter.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 5, 2014)

Welcome to the other side.

It's different here.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 5, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Welcome to the other side.
> 
> It's different here.



You!?!?!?!?!?

Yeah, I guess it IS different here!


----------



## MikeK (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't hunt but I am an archer.  Tournament (money) shooter for many years but a cervical spine condition has sidelined me.  Now I shoot when I can and maybe a dozen arrows @ 25 yards on a good day.  Used to be I would shoot 40 to 50 at 90 meters.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 5, 2014)

I was posting this as a joke somewhere else and it just kind of fit the moment. If there is a moment to fit, that is.


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 6, 2014)

Welcome to USMB. Apply for a permanent Visas down the hall. We'll have you naturalized in no time..


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 6, 2014)

MikeK said:


> I don't hunt but I am an archer.  Tournament (money) shooter for many years but a cervical spine condition has sidelined me.  Now I shoot when I can and maybe a dozen arrows @ 25 yards on a good day.  Used to be I would shoot 40 to 50 at 90 meters.



I am aging and moved up to a faster compound bow, then I got some old mans disease...  I am about 90% back, but walking out thru the woods with a climbing stand and a total of about 35lbs of kit gets more challenging every year.  I restarted shooting a couple of arrows every half hour.

As we age, we hold onto what we can.

I practice some at 50 yards, 90m is crazy!


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 6, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> Welcome to USMB. Apply for a permanent Visas down the hall. We'll have you naturalized in no time..



I have no idea what that means in context, but it sounds like I survived the interview.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 6, 2014)

Ropey said:


> I was posting this as a joke somewhere else and it just kind of fit the moment. If there is a moment to fit, that is.



I am truly sorry to the tree for all the smelly hippy hugs.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 6, 2014)

do i know you?


----------



## Noomi (Sep 6, 2014)

Billy_Bob said:


> do i know you?



Billy Bob? As in Billy from PF?


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 6, 2014)

Billy_Bob said:


> do i know you?



Stop causing AGW which we are all informed is "settled science."


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 6, 2014)

You never answered my physics question.....


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 6, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to USMB. Apply for a permanent Visas down the hall. We'll have you naturalized in no time..
> ...



Yes you did.. And the Munchkins would all be sad if you went back to Kansas. Enjoy the new world..


----------



## Tresha91203 (Sep 6, 2014)

Welcome to the nuthouse.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 6, 2014)

Welcome! You don't have to apologize to Liberals, they wouldn't apologize to you.

I don't hunt but I like listening to all the "Tree Stand Stories" the guys at work tell.


----------



## MXdad (Sep 6, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> MXdad said:
> 
> 
> > Its about tree stand time, less than a month to shake the dust of the stick and string
> ...



I have a drop away on one bow and a Whisker Biscuit on the other. I tried to drop away at the urging of several friends but to be honest I still prefer the old reliable Whisker Biscuit


----------



## Mertex (Sep 6, 2014)

Welcome....seems like we might have one thing in common.....you said you ride a bike - Mr Mertex has a Harley and I ride with him.....hope you enjoy posting here.


----------



## turtledude (Sep 6, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> MXdad said:
> 
> 
> > Its about tree stand time, less than a month to shake the dust of the stick and string
> ...



ran a pro shop, have been pro staff for others 15+ years.  don't like Whisker biscuits-in wet cold conditions they can freeze up and rip off your vanes

me-TT "Shaky Hunter" with a Carter release. Hoyt bows. Single pin sight-don't like lots of stuff cluttering up my sight window


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 6, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> Welcome! You don't have to apologize to Liberals, they wouldn't apologize to you.
> 
> I don't hunt but I like listening to all the "Tree Stand Stories" the guys at work tell.



Thank you.  And feel free to watch, metaphorically this is the forest, the pleasantries the camo, the topics the treestand, rhetoric the tools, and the Liberals...


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 6, 2014)

MikeK said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > I am aging and moved up to a faster compound bow, then I got some old mans disease...  I am about 90% back, but walking out thru the woods with a climbing stand and a total of about 35lbs of kit gets more challenging every year.  I restarted shooting a couple of arrows every half hour.
> ...



Thanks.  I thought mention of other Forums was verboten here?

But yes, there is that one and one other.  ... that I have used to ask technical questions directly to experts.

I do suppose that before this country decided to take a giant jump to the left, I might have enjoyed talking at length about such things.  Now I just do them, and I talk about politics.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 6, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Physics Hunter said:
> ...



*It depends on the context. Mentioning is ok, linking to or promoting is not.*

*Please don't do that again, Mike.*


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 6, 2014)

turtledude said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > MXdad said:
> ...



I am mostly Mathews and self-bows that I make myself for Trad archery.  Have never settled on a favorite release, sight, or arrow (Although Victory is a new favorite due to price), and if Muzzy quit making broadheads I might mourn an entire season. 

I am thinking of making a crossbow, I am dangerous when I start thinking.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 6, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



Did I not redact sufficiently?

Redaction complete.


----------



## turtledude (Sep 6, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> > Physics Hunter said:
> ...




crossbows are big in ohio.  I am a big fan of Excalibur-its the best by far but 10 Point isn't bad for compound bows.
the hardest part of making a tracked xbow is making the track perfectly straight.  the triggers are a problem as well but if you do a trackless bow, its much easier

good luck


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 6, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Welcome....seems like we might have one thing in common.....you said you ride a bike - Mr Mertex has a Harley and I ride with him.....hope you enjoy posting here.



The latest bike in my collection is my first Harley, for short distance duty it has become my favorite scoot.  The Beemer simply does not want to get out of the garage for less than a 150 mile jaunt.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 6, 2014)

turtledude said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > turtledude said:
> ...




Crossbows are selling like funnelcakes at a fat farm. 

Your expertise is so noted!


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 6, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Physics Hunter said:
> ...



You did fine, saved me an edit.

You were trained well at the _other place_.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 7, 2014)

MXdad said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > MXdad said:
> ...



Yeah, the Biscuit, like an old 5 pin sight (as opposed to the slider) just has that work every time feel.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 7, 2014)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



I work with the Government, it takes about 5 years to realize that Policy is not logical.


----------



## MikeK (Sep 7, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> Crossbows are selling like funnelcakes at a fat farm.
> 
> Your expertise is so noted!


Back in the 70s I won a Barnett _Commando_ crossbow at a Lancaster shoot.  I don't think they make them anymore but it is a beautiful thing to behold.  Blackened aluminum and brass.  But functionally it was a surprising disappointment.  It is cocked by breaking in half like a break-to-cock air gun -- but it's much harder to do than the ordinary stirrup cocking,  And at 150 pounds the effective range is surprisingly limited.  The bolt begins a dramatic drop at about 20 yards and if you shoot high-angle to compensate the bolt bounces off a polyfoam target at 35 yards.  

I shot with it once and sold it for $50.  It's the only crossbow I've ever shot so I don't know how it compares with any others.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 7, 2014)

MikeK said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Crossbows are selling like funnelcakes at a fat farm.
> ...



I own a Barnett and a Wham-O (Yeah really!).  They work, but except for hunting turkeys out east they are toys compared to real archery.  One day I will have to go there, but this is not that day.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 7, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> Where to begin...  I am a father with young kids, born again only by the Grace of God, yes I really do have a Physics degree, I work R&D, archer and hunter, I love fast cars and motorcycles...  I used to be an ardent Republican, I continue to be an ardent Conservative.
> 
> ...




Welcome to USMB, Physics Hunter. Have a good time here. No need to apologize. I never spit out more than one Conservative a day after chewing his arguments to pieces. We will get along just fine!!!


----------



## turtledude (Sep 7, 2014)

MikeK said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Crossbows are selling like funnelcakes at a fat farm.
> ...




I still have one and used it for bow fishing when wading.  Later, I replaced the 175 pound prod with 100 pound one which made it a nice target rig in my basement.  the very short power stroke made it not all that potent despite the high poundage. My 150 pound Excalibur-with a far longer stroke is accurate for deer hunting up to about 45 yards though when I hunted often, I never took a shot passed 35 yards even though in target competitions with the same bow (IBO 3D) I was shooting 50 yard targets routinely (foam animals don't move)


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 7, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everybody.
> ...



What's your record like when you are not sleeping?


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 7, 2014)

turtledude said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Physics Hunter said:
> ...



Most importantly, foam animals don't drop to load their legs...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 8, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Physics Hunter said:
> ...



Pretty damned impressive, even if I do say so myelf. Now, I need to get a toothpick to clean out the remains of the last con I chewed-up for breakfast.

There, much better.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 8, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> Where to begin...  I am a father with young kids, born again only by the Grace of God, yes I really do have a Physics degree, I work R&D, archer and hunter, I love fast cars and motorcycles...  I used to be an ardent Republican, I continue to be an ardent Conservative.
> 
> ...



There are more of us who have absconded from other forums recently.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Sep 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



As you can see we have a lot of liberals here who are off their meds.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 8, 2014)

Mindful said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everybody.
> ...



Interesting.  But being a hunter, I do not want to play the part of the wholly mammoth  herded into the box canyon.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Rotator Cuffs do not react well to patting one's own back.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 8, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Physics Hunter said:
> ...



Well it's marginally better than being in a Kim-Jong-un dungeon.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 8, 2014)

Mindful said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Noted, you are interesting.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 8, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Physics Hunter said:
> ...



Yes, and I am beginning to understand many other things. 

It is an interesting conundrum, engage the insane or...


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 8, 2014)

As long as the Libs don't start playing the dying puppy game that they used to kill the last place I inhabited.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Sep 8, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> As long as the Libs don't start playing the dying puppy game that they used to kill the last place I inhabited.



I'm not sure what the dying puppy game is but when I deal with libs I find the "rubbing the puppy's nose in the mess he made" game to be very useful. 

See, as Elwood Blues noted, "I'm on a mission from God" to set liberals back onto the path of being guided by evidence and reason in how they see the world, and thus turn them into reality-based conservatives.


----------



## Impenitent (Sep 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


You're in his wheelhouse right now.  The quick quip, the play of words, and the disdain for liberals mask his shallow grasp of the real issues.  You will do quite well if you focus on those, but don't follow him down the rabbit hole...


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 8, 2014)

Impenitent said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Physics Hunter said:
> ...



Egads!   I'm unmasked...


----------



## mayrj (Sep 9, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> WELCOME ABOARD MATEY!



very nice...LOL!


----------



## Ropey (Sep 9, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> Egads!   I'm unmasked...



^







Dey just being scared and circling da wagoons.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 9, 2014)

My cousin is a big-time white tail hunter.  It is the ONLY thing he ever thinks or talks about.  He comes over to visit me, and puts hunting shows on the television and barely says two words to me while he is "visiting."  He is obsessed!!!!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 9, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> My cousin is a big-time white tail hunter.  It is the ONLY thing he ever thinks or talks about.  He comes over to visit me, and puts hunting shows on the television and barely says two words to me while he is "visiting."  He is obsessed!!!!




i used to be like that 

but after forty or fifty arrowed deer 

it settles down 

a bit


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 9, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > My cousin is a big-time white tail hunter.  It is the ONLY thing he ever thinks or talks about.  He comes over to visit me, and puts hunting shows on the television and barely says two words to me while he is "visiting."  He is obsessed!!!!
> ...



"A bit."  Yeah, I figured.  Lol!


----------



## Ropey (Sep 9, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > My cousin is a big-time white tail hunter.  It is the ONLY thing he ever thinks or talks about.  He comes over to visit me, and puts hunting shows on the television and barely says two words to me while he is "visiting."  He is obsessed!!!!
> ...





Jumper is good eating.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 9, 2014)

Ropey said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I don't know what "jumper" is, but I have yet to get some back straps from the bastard!    I've had venison steak, burger and sausage, but I've never had back strap and everyone says it's the most delicious part.  I like to make venison meatballs and add some hamburger or pork to them for the fat content, and they are delicious!


----------



## Tresha91203 (Sep 9, 2014)

For my baby baby brother, it is duck and turkey. I went duck hunting with him once but he's too hard core. Way too early, way too cold and for way too long. Also, he got snippy when I opened a book, lol.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 9, 2014)

Yep, Duck is fun hunting and great eating.  Opening the book and the subsequent rustling of the pages can be problematic.   Who knows what else will start rustling then and off the ducks go...into the wild blue yonder.

Geese, now they take work. They don't take kindly to being shot at and they're smart enough to really work together.



ChrisL said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Yep, you've got it figured out.

When I was growing up, we had neighbors (Cree Indian) who would make young first year deer (jumper) into pemmican and jerky.






All the vehicles were outside and the garage was for hanging and cooling. The inside looked a lot like this during deer season.

Man, oh man oh man, it was heaven.   I still eat venison but that stuff was something.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 9, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> For my baby baby brother, it is duck and turkey. I went duck hunting with him once but he's too hard core. Way too early, way too cold and for way too long. Also, he got snippy when I opened a book, lol.



I was interested in going before, but I've since changed my mind.  Lol.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 9, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> My cousin is a big-time white tail hunter.  It is the ONLY thing he ever thinks or talks about.  He comes over to visit me, and puts hunting shows on the television and barely says two words to me while he is "visiting."  He is obsessed!!!!


I like white tail also, or any tail for that matter...


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 9, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Yep, Duck is fun hunting and great eating.  Opening the book and the subsequent rustling of the pages can be problematic.   Who knows what else will start rustling then and off the ducks go...into the wild blue yonder.
> 
> Geese, now they take work. They don't take kindly to being shot at and they're smart enough to really work together.
> 
> ...



I have a dehydrator for jerky, yum...


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 9, 2014)

If I want to go hunting I just walk out the front door...screw the govt. involvement...


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 9, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Yep, Duck is fun hunting and great eating.  Opening the book and the subsequent rustling of the pages can be problematic.   Who knows what else will start rustling then and off the ducks go...into the wild blue yonder.
> 
> Geese, now they take work. They don't take kindly to being shot at and they're smart enough to really work together.
> 
> ...



I've never had the jerky either.  I'm not a big fan of beef jerky though.    It's too chewy!


----------



## Tresha91203 (Sep 9, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > For my baby baby brother, it is duck and turkey. I went duck hunting with him once but he's too hard core. Way too early, way too cold and for way too long. Also, he got snippy when I opened a book, lol.
> ...



Just ask ahead about how it will be. My dad was fun to duck hunt with. Even he wont go hunting with the youngest son anymore.

The venison: get some backstrap; just like you mix it w beef, try it w italian sausage in a spaghetti; great cooked down in brown gravy over rice; sausage patties are better than links.


----------



## Swagger (Sep 9, 2014)

MikeK said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Crossbows are selling like funnelcakes at a fat farm.
> ...



Back in the late '90s Barnett were forced into admitting by Her Majesty's Customs & Excise that they were exporting the Commando crossbow to Serbian forces who were using the crossbow as a counter-sniper and ambush weapon against Kosovan paramilitaries. But no charges were brought because crossbows under British law are classed as sporting goods, not weapons. 

Barnett Exporting To Serb Forces - Guardian (1999)


----------



## MikeK (Sep 9, 2014)

Swagger said:


> Back in the late '90s Barnett were forced into admitting by Her Majesty's Customs & Excise that they were exporting the Commando crossbow to Serbian forces who were using the crossbow as a counter-sniper and ambush weapon against Kosovan paramilitaries. But no charges were brought because crossbows under British law are classed as sporting goods, not weapons.
> 
> Barnett Exporting To Serb Forces - Guardian (1999)



Interesting!

But based on my experience with that crossbow one would need to be very close for it to be effective as a sniper weapon.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 9, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> My cousin is a big-time white tail hunter.  It is the ONLY thing he ever thinks or talks about.  He comes over to visit me, and puts hunting shows on the television and barely says two words to me while he is "visiting."  He is obsessed!!!!



Given the other conversation we had, the Deer Hunting channel looks good.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 9, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > My cousin is a big-time white tail hunter.  It is the ONLY thing he ever thinks or talks about.  He comes over to visit me, and puts hunting shows on the television and barely says two words to me while he is "visiting."  He is obsessed!!!!
> ...



Well, maybe if you weren't an arrogant rude douche . . .

I get along with pretty much everyone here, and you are brand new, and I'm already thinking about putting you on the alert jerk ignore list.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 9, 2014)

MikeK said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Back in the late '90s Barnett were forced into admitting by Her Majesty's Customs & Excise that they were exporting the Commando crossbow to Serbian forces who were using the crossbow as a counter-sniper and ambush weapon against Kosovan paramilitaries. But no charges were brought because crossbows under British law are classed as sporting goods, not weapons.
> ...



A 50 yard shot is a standard with a crossbow, and the target may not cognize that they have been shot at.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 9, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



As you wish...

I put one person on ignore, but soon realized that it was foolish.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Sep 9, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Physics Hunter said:
> ...



Isn't it time to spread your wings, grasshopper, and venture forth outside of your safe nest here in the intro forum.

Time to rumble against some liberals in the main forums. 

Jets and Sharks.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 9, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I ventured into the supposedly safe area, that is what attracted the flies.

I am a busy man.

When I started this I said I was going to take it slow (so that some lib could not take me out on a technical) since I am a Hunter, not prey.

I am still scouting this place.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Sep 9, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Physics Hunter said:
> ...



I give kudos to the mod team here. They sure seem to be behind the idea of free debate. I don't think you need fear about a technical boot from here, but maybe some old timers who know more can expand on this.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 9, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Physics Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



I know at least one of the mods here.

My guard is up, but then again it always is.

Rumble is great when one is 18  and immortal, Now I hunt.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Physics Hunter said:
> ...



Well you're not on ignore . . . yet.  But your comments have an underlying hostility.  Obviously, there is no conversing with such an angry person.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 10, 2014)

And he can't even answer a physics question on the law of observation...


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 11, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> You never answered my physics question.....



Do you know how you keep a ring ding in suspense?

)


----------



## MXdad (Sep 14, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> My cousin is a big-time white tail hunter.  It is the ONLY thing he ever thinks or talks about.  He comes over to visit me, and puts hunting shows on the television and barely says two words to me while he is "visiting."  He is obsessed!!!!


As much as I love to hunt I am not much for the majority of hunting shows, most are more about advertisements and less about hunting. Personally I had rather be outside hunting or shooting than inside watching someone else, although Tiffany Lakosky is pretty easy on the eyes LOL

On a side note Lee and Tiffany have a webcam set up on one of their feeders that streams on the net. 
Live Deer Cam Crush with Lee Tiffany

If you haven't seen it, check it out for some nice deer footage


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 14, 2014)

MXdad said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > My cousin is a big-time white tail hunter.  It is the ONLY thing he ever thinks or talks about.  He comes over to visit me, and puts hunting shows on the television and barely says two words to me while he is "visiting."  He is obsessed!!!!
> ...



I keep telling my cousin that those people on those shows are faking it!     They "hunt" at ranches and stuff, where the deer are lured into these fields and stuff.  I don't really see the "skill" in that.  It's more like a waiting game.  There are a couple of hunters (is it Tom Miranda perhaps?) who actually go after their prey.  Now THAT is interesting and REAL hunting.  Unfortunately, I find watching people sitting in their tree stands to be quite boring.  Lol!


----------



## PSBandit (Sep 15, 2014)

PH! Small small small world.


----------



## Physics Hunter (Sep 15, 2014)

PSBandit said:


> PH! Small small small world.


Same source.


----------



## PSBandit (Sep 15, 2014)

Physics Hunter said:


> Same source.


hehe


----------

